# I need beetles



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll sell you some, PM me.


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

Do you know i can take care of them? and how much do they go for?


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*beetles*

they norm go 1000 to 1200 beetles for $75.00 which is a good starter your need to have a warm tank for the that they cant get out of with a bedding and feed and water them fogbound on taxidermy.net with sell you a good starter kit and give yo all the info you need. they do smell


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

do they smell terrible or something you could deal with?


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*smell*

i wouldnt keep a large colony in the house thats for sure . mine smell up the garage pretty good but i dont always do whet i should do such as removing the brains and the eyes


----------



## soflanut (Nov 28, 2006)

A good red ant pile would have it cleaned in a couple of days


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

where would i get those?


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Check out Taxidermy.Net chat forum. Tones of explanations and oppotunities to buy your beetles. I bought mine from a fellow there. Go to the skulls and skeletons area.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

*1c4:5*

R U guys talking about cleaning a deer skull for a skull mount? If so why don't you just add soda ash to your boiling water? It works great and you can get it from any taxidermy store for around 5 dollars a pound. I do it all the time. It causes the cartlidge etc, to release. Use a air compressor to blow through the eye and nose sockets. Be careful not to boil to long, it will make the skull fragile. Also get the hydrogen peroxide powder mixture. Make a paste, coat the skull and let it sit overnight. Brush it off the next day and you will have a very clean and white skull.:thumbs_up


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Boiling skulls sucks. It is NOT a good way. Maybe simmering, but not boiling. I like how everyone who has done one skull is an expert.


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

Id rather not boil at all i want the beetles to do all that and im going to be a taxidermy when i graduate in may so it will much better for my buisness and cleaner.


----------



## Haliewahog (Feb 6, 2009)

teambackstrap said:


> Okay i have tried to boil them i have hung skulls from fence post and trees and im looking for a better method and i want to try the beetles it seems much cleaner and its easy i would like to know if anyone knows where i can get some and how i take care of them you can send me a pm or reply to this it would be much appriciated


After you boil them, Have you tried an apron some goggles and a PRESSURE WASHER?:thumbs_up  It works flawlessly


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

yes i did do the power washer and it worked great but it broke the nose off and i may have boiled at a little to high of a temp. but thats why i want beetles because it will be so much easier!


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*beetles*

it is easier but you need to care for them and feed them year round. where are you from ? where do you plan on keeping them ? best thing to do is start by getting them a home find an old chest freezer with a metal lining. then set up a vent and heating system. i can maybe help you out with some beetles


----------



## Idaho Bison (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.bonesandbugs.com/purchase-dermestid-beetles.html


----------

